# Legend of Korra S2 Preview



## mrtofu (Jun 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god finally some information on S2! Man, that preview looks awesome. Can't wait for S2!


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ichidansan (Jun 10, 2013)

I cannot WAIT! so excited for this. hope a premiere date will be out soon.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 10, 2013)

For me.... the monsters look lame :/ 
Book1 was EPIC and i hope Book2 is gonna be too.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally! I was just thinking about this show a couple of days ago, and wondering when, if ever, they were going to do the next season. I can't wait.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 11, 2013)

The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 11, 2013)

About time htey showed something from S2, looks awesome though. Shame the video didnt give an ETA.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2013)

The new animation team behind LoK is... less than impressive.



Spoiler
















 
Please don't fuck this up, guys.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 11, 2013)

The animation of the monsters looked pretty awesome, especially the one they were fighting in the snow.

Also hope Korra has a run in with Koh the Face Stealer

And lol, I don't think anyone could screw up the animation THAT badly without trying their hardest. That episode was an abomination, ruined the one of the best fights in the series so far.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2013)

One of the few things that could have actually interest me today (why I continue to watch E3 I will never know). No more interested than I am in general but it did not damage it so I will go it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

Ehhhhhh.

I like Korra but this preview was... less than stellar. The whole "LET'S GO TO THE SPIRIT REALM" sounds way too anime-ish for the franchise and ditching the excellent world they established in Book One (with like this whole steampunk Industrial Revolution era city) seems like a bad choice. Not that Korra can't adventure outside of that but it was a cool place and leaving it for a bland spirit realm seems like... a poor choice.


----------



## Tokopimv (Jun 11, 2013)

this looks pretty aweosme, although i have to agree that i hope they don't ditch the whole steampunk idea. it was so cool in the first season, i wonder what they'll be able to come up with now.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 11, 2013)

Better than nothing. I liked the first season's steampunk feel too. But I'll wait till I finish this before I hand down my verdict.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The new animation team behind LoK is... less than impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure it's a new team? I noticed the animation was pretty bad too but just assumed it was because the show is still in development.

Anyway I'm much less excited for this season of Korra now that I've found out they want to start bringing spirit monsters into the show...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 12, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Are you sure it's a new team? I noticed the animation was pretty bad too but just assumed it was because the show is still in development.
> 
> Anyway I'm much less excited for this season of Korra now that I've found out they want to start bringing spirit monsters into the show...


 
yea im hoping this too

looks liek the animation has changed tho


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2013)

The spirits kinda looks off. From what I remember in The Legend of Aang, the spirits look closer to animals or insects. Koh the face stealer looks like a centipede. There was one episode where there was a bear, I think. Then the yin and yang fishes in the Northern water tribe.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you heard that it's habbening? Because it's habbening.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 20, 2013)

September? I will be there.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Have you heard that it's habbening? Because it's habbening.




Can't wait!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 20, 2013)

If you guys want more info on the animation studio change you can find that here. It basically confirms that Studio Pierrot _(Who also animates Naruto, Bleach, etc.) _is co-animating Book 2 with Studio Mir _(Who animated Book 1 and is also animating Season 4 of the Boondocks.) _The animation didn't look too bad in that trailer, however, we'll have to wait for September to arrive to really see if the move was a good decision or not.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2013)

Apparently this was shown on TV. Video is edited.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Apparently this was shown on TV. Video is edited.




shame theres not a un-edited leak somewhere


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 22, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If you guys want more info on the animation studio change you can find that here. It basically confirms that Studio Pierrot _(Who also animates Naruto, Bleach, etc.) _is co-animating Book 2 with Studio Mir _(Who animated Book 1 and is also animating Season 4 of the Boondocks.) _The animation didn't look too bad in that trailer, however, we'll have to wait for September to arrive to really see if the move was a good decision or not.


 
Boondocks AND korra? 
Couldn't be happier


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2013)

The Legend of Korra Book 2 will premiere September 13th


----------

